# Wife has NO passion



## Still Interested (Mar 10, 2013)

Passion is the only word that really describes what is missing. My wife of 13 years will do pretty much anything I want sexually but when we kiss, I can almost feel her waiting for it to end. I think I have known this from the beginning but thought it was something I could live with. I do believe she loves me completely which is why I am struggling so much with this. I don't want to end up married to a roommate. It breaks my heart to think about leaving her and the thought of my daughter (10) being crushed by divorce. I don't want to throw in the towel but I don't think this is something that can change, her not wanting me. 13 years into our marriage, I still walk in at the end of the day and want to "make out" with her. HELP! We discuss this in depth, and after tears and tears, it ends up the same, she just can't help it, she has no passion. I need to wanted, is that selfish? Should I suck it up and deal with it? Do I deserve a passionate relationship? HELP ME!


----------



## Teebler (Feb 26, 2013)

When you talk to her about it what does she say? After 13 years, why is it a problem now? Was it like that when you were just dating? Is it possible that she just isn't affectionate in the way you are?


----------

